# Best Muck boots for snow goose hunting



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

Being a new guy to this snow goose hunting what have you found is the best boot for hunting these white bandits?

I imagine a heavily insulated muck boot would be best.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Hammer


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah any muck/rubber boot that is comfortable and willnot get sucked off your foot by the mudd. Best thing in really muddy conditions is waders. Its nice to take off your waders and be completely clean.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Here you go....

http://www.mackspw.com/ItemSearch--sear ... s--srcin-1

Best waterproof boots out there, they feel like your favorite pair of sneekers.


----------



## goosehunter333 (Jun 11, 2007)

These Cabela's Dura-Trax boots are great.
Easy to get on and off, plus they hug the ankle for a tight fit in the mud.
You may want to think about the 1,200 Gram insulated ones.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0026877


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Lightweight, breathable waders in like 400-600 grams of insulation is what I wear and works great.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I just had my muck woody max boots for the end of the season but I love the things already.


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

goosehunter333 said:


> These Cabela's Dura-Trax boots are great.
> Easy to get on and off, plus they hug the ankle for a tight fit in the mud.
> You may want to think about the 1,200 Gram insulated ones.


 Thinking about ordering from the website. Did you get them 1 size bigger or? Thanks, Mark


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Please look at the Lacrosse Alpha Burly... I was sceptical until I tried them on. It is the ONLY rubber boot I will ever wear.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I wear my muck boots from Sept to Late Dec and for spring snows. They are great!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Another vote for muck boots.


----------



## goosehunter333 (Jun 11, 2007)

markb - Yes my Cabela's Dura-Trax boots are 1 size bigger than my normal size of hunting boots i wear.
These muck boots are light for long walks, also very well made like most of the items Cabela's puts their name on.
Insulation is around the foot and ankle area only. But the 1,200 gram are very warm for the cold days.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

LaCrosse definatly. have had really good luck with mine. enough thinsulate to keep you plenty warm. ran into many a barbed wire fence and no holes! they are DURABLE. and #1 they are comfortable!


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Remember that much boots are pretty much just rubber boots with a neoprene top.

Walmart sells a pair that is just like them. Dont remember the brand but 1/4 the price.

Still wear my goretex Danner boots 90% of the time.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Get the Lacrosse Alpha Burly Sports Unisulated (or if you need insulated they have them) they have a liner built into them. They are light as tennis shoes and comfortable as all heck. I where mine from Sept. in Canada all the way through Turkey in April/may. I hike my rear end off in them and they dont hurt my feet. I love the uninsulated ones, single digits can be a little rough but just wear the appropriate socks and your good to go. Best boot out there.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

What are you talkin about Pimp, I know you rock your Crocs 90% of the time.


----------

